# How would you use/mow these fields



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I went out and measured, with a range finder, our fields. What would you do with them? How would you use them for training? I still haven't convinced DH that we need ponds on them, but I'm still working on that.

Right field, the longest at 330 yards. It is 41 yards wide.









The left field is a mirror image of the right, but is is shorter due to the next field I describe. Left is 41 wide and 277 long.









Finally, the short field behind our barn. I measured it at 28 yards wide and 59 yards long. Is this a field I would mow a pattern into or one of the others?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Short one I would mow short for Wagon Wheel, 8 handed casting. drills etc. Left one short also out to about a hundred yards or so for T work. DH not gonna like this one. Take the fence down between the two field. Pattern blinds and marks. Long one, strip straight down the center all the way out for ladder drill. No more lanes I don't like to teach the dog to run lanes
Hope you get some great ideas.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Not many people around there is there? Looks peaceful.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know enough to answer, but I do want to comment that one thing I've seen a TON of dogs have problems with is cover changes, so keep that in mind when you're mowing. Have different lengths that they have to cross over to get to the mark.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Agree,mow the small field short for drills, take down fence between two bigger fields 
But in the bigger one, mow a wave or "S" shaped pattern down the middle.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I dont have an answer for you...BUT...I WISH we had just 1 of those fields!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Allright I will bring down a case of DH's favorite beverage (beer or sody pop) and we will work on the pond issue. You can get a ton out of a simple small swim-by pond or a small one with little fingers and islands.

In the meantime.... a decent area of tightly mown grass for little yard drills and then strips of cover changes for lengthening drills and what not.

In the end, grass is like hair...it'll grow back!

On another note.... It looks like the "Foster-Child" issue is a go. I leave in the morning to go meet Melanie. The breeding is good and the pup is a go-getter. I might have to start trapping pigeons again. I am sure Amber is thrilled as she will be getting some work too.

Randy


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Klamath Gold said:


> On another note.... It looks like the "Foster-Child" issue is a go. I leave in the morning to go meet Melanie. The breeding is good and the pup is a go-getter. I might have to start trapping pigeons again. I am sure Amber is thrilled as she will be getting some work too.
> 
> Randy


Yay! I can't wait to meet the new pup!!! AND....I have pigeons!


----------

